# Melting Pot?



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody know the cheapest place to get a lead melting pot. I am about to get started on making some sinkers. Thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

check cabelas .they have a pretty good selection and the prices dont seem bad.plus they do shipping on dollar amount not weight i think. so if u get a heavy arse pot, shipping aint bad 


Jesse


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you using gas or electric? I recommend getting an electric unless you're making really big sinkers. I use a Lee production pot that I got on EBay for the pouring of sinkers, but I use a cast iron Dutch oven for melting down the lead from wheel weights to ingots. I got that from Harbor Freight.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Melting Pot*

You could also try Hilts Molds site, they have the electric melting pots and several molds etc for sinkers and jig heads.... salt


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Really small iron skillet and a blow torch


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup thats what we use is that Dutch oven over a turkey fryer propane burner and if your doing dirty lead make sure you do it outside cause them fumes will take your breath away.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

barty b said:


> Really small iron skillet and a blow torch


This will work if you're making just a few for yourself. BPS sells a small cast iron melting pot from Lodge Logic that would work.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> we use a Dutch oven and if your dirty make sure you do it outside cause them fumes will take your breath away.




haha


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Are you using gas or electric? I recommend getting an electric unless you're making really big sinkers. I use a Lee production pot that I got on EBay for the pouring of sinkers, but I use a cast iron Dutch oven for melting down the lead from wheel weights to ingots. I got that from Harbor Freight.


Aww Harbor Freight I love that place!!! I use a 20lb melting pot from Do-It Molds...Electric and I use a 2.5" dip out ladle.. Pours anything I need..


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

check out craigslist in your locale under "plumbing supplies". 

i've also found REALLY nice ones used but CHEAP at gun shows.

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

barty b said:


> Really small iron skillet and a blow torch


7 bucks at Walmart. And a hot plate work with very heavy gloves (welders would be ideal)


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a dutch oven and the Turkey fryer Burner, and always work outside. Last session was 210 Lbs cast


----------



## OldCrab (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.barlowstackle.com/lead-melting-pots.html


----------

